# Skype: contacts en ligne injoignables



## saxwax (1 Novembre 2005)

Voila j'ai télécharger skype et j'arrive à voir mes contact ceux qui sont en lignes et ceux qui n'y sont pas, j'ajoute un nouveau contact et l'icone qui s'y rapporte contient un point d'interrogation. 
Ensuite mêmme les personnes qui sont en lignes je n'arrive pas à les avoir au bout du fils
Quelqu'un peu t il m'aider merci


----------

